# Decathlon ?



## larsebub (14. Dezember 2004)

Kent jemand diesen laden und wen ja was haltet ihr von denen die haben  auch radsport artikel und das schaut alles garnicht so übel aus !?
mfg larsebub


----------



## Wiseman (14. Dezember 2004)

Decathlon gibt es einmal in Lisdorf(SLS) bei IKEA und einmal in Forbach(Fr).

Man kann dort diverses Zubehör erstehen, allerdings keine Edelteile. Überwiegend die unteren Gruppen und die Hausmarken.
Ich bin ab und an dort, um mich mit Klamotten einzudecken. Da kann man noch mit den Hausmarken das ein oder andere Schnäppchen machen, allerdings ist die Qualität auch nicht so berauschend, wenn man mal was richtig gutes angehabt hat.

Allerdings hat es den Vorteil das man auch aus anderen Sportarten eine riesige Auswahl hat. Ein Besuch lohnt sich allemal.

Fazit: Reicht für die erste Grundausstattung um seinen Kleiderbestand zu füllen.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (14. Dezember 2004)

Hi!
Ich hatte mir im April dort den Rockrider 8.2 gekauft. Bin bislang sehr zufrieden! Habe allerdings einige Modifikationen vorgenommen. Die Gabel (Manitou Skareb Comp) war für mein Gewicht (91kg) zu weich. Vorallem für meinen Fahrstil(Dirt und FR   ) Nach 7 Monaten und teilweise sehr extremen Sachen (siehe Gallery) ist dann der Rahmen gebrochen. Sei mal verziehen da es ein XC Bike is...Abwicklung über Decathlon erste Sahne! Mit dem kaputten Rahmen hin, halbe Stunde später hatte ich ein komplett neues Bike!!!!!   Alle Verschleissteile neu! Der Hit! Also sowas erlebt man wirklich net oft!
Da ich allerdings keinen erneuten Rahmenbruch erleben möchte verkaufe ich den Rahmen inkl. Laufrädern und Federgabel jetzt. Wie gesagt, alles neu...also falls Du Interesse hast   
Klamottenmäßig auch spitze! Habe dort schon mehrere Trikots gekauft...gut und günstig und nett anzuschauen   
Gruss,
Strandi


----------



## larsebub (15. Dezember 2004)

Na dan danke ich auch schön und werde mir den laden in Fr mal anschauen
schreibe dan über meine erfahrungen!!
mfg lars


----------



## Hellfish (15. Dezember 2004)

larsebub schrieb:
			
		

> Kent jemand diesen laden und wen ja was haltet ihr von denen die haben  auch radsport artikel und das schaut alles garnicht so übel aus !?
> mfg larsebub


bei der Filiale in Hannover war es so, dass die Radsportabteilung eigentlich die einzige war, die mit fähigen Leuten besetzt war.
Mein Vater und ich haben uns dort unsere Treckingräder (Riverside 5.1) geholt und hatten bisher auch keinen großen Grund zum Meckern. Ok, die Kettenblätter und Ritzel sind nach ab 10000 km unten, aber das scheint ja normal zu sein. 
Service und so sind jedenfalls super, und Kirsipu hat auf Decathlon-Rädern schon das eine oder andere Rennen gewonnen.


----------



## bikeburnz (15. Dezember 2004)

strandi schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> Ich hatte mir im April dort den Rockrider 8.2 gekauft. Bin bislang sehr zufrieden! Habe allerdings einige Modifikationen vorgenommen. Die Gabel (Manitou Skareb Comp) war für mein Gewicht (91kg) zu weich. Vorallem für meinen Fahrstil(Dirt und FR   ) Nach 7 Monaten und teilweise sehr extremen Sachen (siehe Gallery) ist dann der Rahmen gebrochen. Sei mal verziehen da es ein XC Bike is...Abwicklung über Decathlon erste Sahne! Mit dem kaputten Rahmen hin, halbe Stunde später hatte ich ein komplett neues Bike!!!!!   Alle Verschleissteile neu! Der Hit! Also sowas erlebt man wirklich net oft!
> Da ich allerdings keinen erneuten Rahmenbruch erleben möchte verkaufe ich den Rahmen inkl. Laufrädern und Federgabel jetzt. Wie gesagt, alles neu...also falls Du Interesse hast
> Klamottenmäßig auch spitze! Habe dort schon mehrere Trikots gekauft...gut und günstig und nett anzuschauen
> ...




hehe strandi 











--------------------------

Klamottenmäßig und andere Sportsachen kannste dort ruhig kaufen, günstig und reicht aus...wenn du kein profi sein willst


----------



## strandi (15. Dezember 2004)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> hehe strandi



heee, was soll das denn heissen


----------



## larsebub (16. Dezember 2004)

So war jetzt allso mal dort gewesen und mus sagen ich bin beindruckt 
solch grosse auswahl an sportarten hätte ich nicht erwartet!  
Die räder schauen garnicht mal so übel aus wen ihr mich fragt(aber mich fragt ja keiner) manitu gabel und dämpfer hydraulig bremsen mavic laufräder xt xtr 
und die preise sind austatungs mäsig!(meine meinung)
Wen jemand mehr erfahrung mit diesen teilen hat her mit den infos!
mfg lars


----------



## agent_smith (2. Januar 2005)

mein vater hat sich zu weihnachten ein rennrad dort gekauft,... bis jetzt ohne probleme! 
ich decke mich dort immer mit schläuchen ein! sind von elan und kosten im doppelpack 3 oder so

mfg timo


----------

